# Turbo CO2 Bio-System



## dani2spot (Sep 19, 2013)

has anyone used the turbo CO2 bio-system? if so, how does it measure up to other systems you've used? does it sufficiently do the job for your tank?


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Worked really well in my 20 gallon Long..... anything bigger I dunno about.... The conencus on the net seems to be that you need pressurized co2 for 40 gallons and bigger.


----------

